# Danfoss VLT 6000 problem



## ibric70 (21 Dezember 2017)

ich arbeite mit cip anlage, der ist ein Fu von Danfoss, der verbunden mit 4 motor, jeden motor arbeitet einzelle also nicht zusammen.das bedeutet ich habe 4 set ups, ich weiss nicht wie kann ich setup abwechseln kann da die haben verschiedene daten.
ich habe gelesen das geht om bit 13 und 14 aber wie kann man schreiben das programm.ich habe ppo3 module consistent mit 2 wort eingaenge und 2 worter ausgaenge
PIW 324-326 und PAW 324-326

bitte bilfen Sie mir mit das program, ich versucher schon lange zeit aber passt nicht, ich bin sicher dass der ist fehler und mit setup wechseln von motor1 to 2,3,4 kann ich auch nicht.

#######################Nw1:
   L     #Adr                      //load input word number from hardware configuration, from profibus card.In PPO TYPE 3 telegram(used by me) I have 2 output  word(for control the                                  frecv.inverter) and 2  word(for status of frecv.inverter).First word is fo 


      SLD   3                           // shift to left 3 bit to prepare pointer so I will have adress in byte.bit format( request by pointer),in my case 324.0.SLD3 is        equivalent with multiply                                    with 8
      T     #STW_Adresse              //STW_Adresse = 324.0(pointer for control/status bits)
      L     W#16#10                          //16 = 0000 1000,load 2 bytes
      +I                             //add bytes 324.0 +16 bits = 326.0
      T     #HSW_Adresse       //HSW_Adresse=326.0 (pointer for control/status word)


###################NW2:
 L     P##Steuerwort_Danfoss            //point to Steuerwort_Danfoss  adress
      LAR1                       //load the adress in AR1
      L     W#16#43C                        //load 043C in acumulator, Stop= 043C , Start =047C
      T LW [ AR1 , P#0.0 ]                // put that word (form hex) 0000 0100 0011 0110=043C (HEX) in my Steuerwort_Danfoss  for preset the basic control bits


      A     #Netz                 // Input trigger for the rest of control bits for start position,to go from stop(basic/default) position to start position
      =     #Steuerwort_Danfoss.Rampe_Gleichspannung
      A     #RGF
      =     #Steuerwort_Danfoss.Start
      A     #Reversierung
      =     #Steuerwort_Danfoss.Reversierung
      A     #Reset
      =     #Steuerwort_Danfoss.Quittieren


//handover control word at drive
//and in drive DB placing


      L LW [ AR1 , P#0.0 ]        //Load in accu1 local word data from AR1 witch is data from Steuerwort_Danfoss  
      T PQW [ #STW_Adresse]        // and transfere to PQW 324


//gauge desired value
      L     #sollgeschwindigkeit                // in 0 - 100%  as Int .Load setpoint speed value from input function parameter
      T     #Sollwert_32                          // in Dint.Extend to dint
      DTR                        // DInt to Real
      T     #Sollwert_32                   // desired value as Real


      L     1.0e+2
      L     #Sollwert_32
      /R
      T     #Sollwert_32


      L     1.6384e+4                    // Geschwindigkeitsvorgabe an FU 0-4000hex =(0-16384 dec).Convert  Sollwert_32 in hex format needed for      control the setpoin speed at                                                    frecvency converter(only in hex in possible for danfoss vlt 5000 drive)
      L     #Sollwert_32
      /R
      T     #Sollwert_32
      RND
      T     #Sollwert_32

//transfer desired value at converter
      L     DINT#16383           //load 16383=maximum range speed 
      L     #Sollwert_32
      >=D                        //compare maximum speed 16383 with setpoint speed Sollwert_32.If 16383>= Sollwert_32 ,load 16383 in accu and  transfere in PQW 326 (#HSW_Adresse),preset converter with maximum speed if speed exceded over 100%
      JC    MAX                  // If Sollwert_32< 16383 load Sollwert_32 value in accu,transfere accu in  #Sollwert ,transfere #Sollwert value in POQ 326([#HSW_Adresse)


//transfer desired value at converter
      L     DINT#16383
MAX:  T     #Sollwert
      T PQW [ #HSW_Adresse]

##########NW 3
L     #Adr                 // load PIW 324(read status bits)
      T     #Statuswort          //transfer PIW 324 to #Statuswort                       
      A     %L16.0               // if locat bit 16.0 rlo is 1 preset  #Drehzahl_Sollwert
      =     #Drehzahl_Sollwert   // the same for the rest
      A     %L16.1
      =     #Bus_steuerung
      A     %L16.3
      =     #Betrieb
      A     %L17.0
      =     #steuerung_bereit
      A     %L17.1
      =     #FU_bereit
      A     %L17.3
      =     #FU_abschaltung






//read actual speed value
      L PIW [ #HSW_Adresse]      // load PIW 326(read actual speed value)
      DTR                        // DInt to Real
      L     1.6384e+4            // max. speed as real
      /R
      L     1.0e+2
      *R
      TRUNC
      T     #Ist_Geschwindigkeit // speed in 0 - 100% as Int


----------



## doctorVLT (22 Dezember 2017)

Hallo....ist die Frage ernst gemeint oder gar etwas komisch ausgedrückt......ich versuche es einmal.

Du hast einen VLT 6000 HVAC mit Profibus, der über die 4 verfügbaren Parametersätze je einzeln und nach Stopp- Umschaltung einen Motor antreibt. Im Gerät muss in Parameter 002 "Externe Anwahl" stehen. 

Du kannst die Umschaltung entweder per Klemme machen (2 Klemmen => 4 ZustÃ¤nde als Kombi Null und Eins) oder Ã¼ber Profibus.

Das steht dann eben im Profibus Handbuch:

http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/VLT5000 Profibus Produkthandbuch.pdf

Als FC- Profil oder auch Profidrive Profil kannst du mit Bit 13 und 14 eben das selbe machen. Seite 24 und 25 in diesem Handbuch beschreiben das mit Tabelle.

Als PPT Typ 3 , kleinster, kannste im normalen STW, betehend aus 4 hex Werten das eben in Bit 13 und 14 anwÃ¤hlen. Bedeutet z.B. anstatt einem normalen Verfahrbefehl 047C bzw. 047F eben:

a) Satzanwahl 2: Bit 13 ist Eins und Bit 14 ist Null => 247C bzw 247F
b) Satzanwahl 3: Bit 13 ist Null und Bit 14 ist Eins => 447C bzw 447F
 c) Satzanwahl 4: Bit 13 ist Eins und Bit 14 ist Eins => 647C bzw 647F


und der normale erste Parametersatz eben mit 047C bzw. 047F.

Also immer das Steuerwort bestehend aus 4 hex- Werten und dazu der Sollwert als 0-4000 hex als 0 - 100% von Max Sollwert (Parameter 205)


Auf Seite 30 ist das erklärt:

"Der Frequenzsollwert wird in Form eines 16-Bit-Wortes an den Frequenzumrichter übertragen. Der Wert wird in Ganzzahlen (0-32767) übertragen. 16384 (4000

Hex) entspricht 100 %. (Negative Zahlen werden mit Hilfe des Zweierzusatzes gebildet)"


Hier noch das Handbuch vom Standardgerät VLT6000 mit Bezug auf Seite 83-85 und 111:

http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/VLT6000 Produkthandbuch.pdf





Gruss DOC


----------



## weißnix_ (22 Dezember 2017)

Sollte in dieser Anwendung jeder Motor einen eigenen Motorschutz haben oder kann der FU I²t trotz Parametersatzwechsel kumulieren?
Ich tendiere ja zu unabhängigen Motorschutz.


----------



## ibric70 (22 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, jeder motor har eigenen motorschutz. Was bedeutet bit 13 und bit 14 in meinem fall ( piw 324..327).


----------



## acid (22 Dezember 2017)

Du willst ja Daten an das Gerät senden, also musst du die Bits im *Steuerwort* ändern => PQW. Siehe das vom Doc verlinkte Handbuch, Seite 24.


----------



## ibric70 (23 Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank, ich werde das versuchen.


----------

